# any info good or bad on the mitsubishi 82-737? also where to buy and get a great deal



## mrdestin (Sep 5, 2009)

i was thinking of getting an 82-737 or for a grand more the 82-837? what is the difference? has anyone bought one or the other and how do they like it? i have an 82-913 and another 72 inch mitsubishi. i just really want another 82 inch. depth is not an issue and plus they are only a little over a foot deep anyway. they seem like a great deal for the price. also looking for best deal i can get. any info greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I caution everyone away from Mitsubishi TVs (rear-projection in particular), as they have a terrible reputation for reliability that I've been able to witness first-hand many, many times. They are also quirky and difficult to work with. And it seems that I'm not the only one who agrees:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/154129/sony_hdtvs_rated_most_reliable_by_pc_world_readers.html


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

As for the Mits reliability, I can only speak to my own experiences. I'm on my second Mits and haven't had a problem with either. Besides, with any TV these days, I usually get a Mack extended warranty. They're especially nice with RP, because they include bulbs and can be had for around $250. So, you're covered for 4 years total including bulb replacements. IMO, with that protection it doesn't matter if the TV takes a crap or not. Additionally, MITS used to have a lot of issues with their RP sets in terms of keystoning and alignment, but they added tweaks in the accesible service menu that can pretty much eliminate those issues now.

Now, onto the OP's question: The 837 has much better blacks due to its dark detailer and has an advanced calibration mode (if you'll take advantage of it). Is that worth $1000? Probably not. I recently purchases the 65837, but the difference between the 737 and the 837 for me was only $300.

If you have an HHGregg nearby, that's probably where you'll get the best deal, especially since they're willing to negotiate.


----------

